# Preamplificador tipo Musicman 3EQ para bajo eléctrico



## hernandivi (Nov 23, 2017)

Comparto este aporte de un preamplificador tipo musicman de tres bandas (Agudos-Medios-Graves) para bajo eléctrico.
Actualmente lo tengo instalado en mi bajo.
Son dos diseños de diferentes tamaños, hechos para encajar y ajustarse tanto en el compartimiento de circuito como en el control plate de los bajos tipo musicman Stingray, OLP , Sterling y similares. 
Algunas cosas a tener en cuenta de los componentes:
- Potenciómetro de 25k log para el volumen.
- Potenciómetros de 50k lineal para agudo-medio-grave
- Las patas de los potenciómetros van a 90º, quedando el chasis de los mismos en paralelo con la placa a una altura de 2 cms aprox de separación dependiendo de los componentes.
- C.I. Operacional TL062(circuito original) o TL072
- Capacitores ,pueden ser ceramicos o poliester depende el gusto de cada uno.
- Capacitores electrolíticos: 1x10µf / 2x1µf  de 16v
- Utilizamos un jack estéreo para abrir y cerrar el circuito cuando se enchufa el plug y alargar la vida útil de la batería.
- Alimentación: batería 9v
Dejo imágenes del circuito, diseño en pcbwiz y dibujo de forma de colocación de potenciómetros.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2017)

Por favor subí el diagrama !


----------



## hernandivi (Nov 23, 2017)

Subo archivo según lo pedido!


----------



## crosales (Ago 17, 2018)

Perdon por revivir el tema. Pero tengo ganas de hacer este cirucuito, pero esta pensado para un solo microfono. Si quiero usar 2 microfonos como hago para tener volumen pasivo antes de entrar a este circuito o en todo caso un blend para mezclar la señal de las 2 pastillas?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

Podrias poner un mix pasivo


----------



## crosales (Ago 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podrias poner un mix pasivo


Con un simple potenciometro podria no? de que valor? 500k?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

Si algo similar a esto


----------



## crosales (Ago 17, 2018)

en caso de querer hacer algo como tener una llave para cambiar de tener las pastillas en serie o paralelo eso estaria antes que el mixer no? ya que si estan en serie no podria tener el mixer


pandacba dijo:


> Si algo similar a esto


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2018)

Si, la llave debería estar antes del mixer


----------



## plarenas (Ago 20, 2018)

Marcosjmejiam10 dijo:


> Alguien ha hecho el music man?


yo lo hice y lo instale el viernes pasado en mi bajo pasivo lo use el fin de semana con buenos resultados, me parece que no colorea el sonido y hace su trabajo, pienso mañana pasarlo por el smaart live con ruido rosa  a ver que tal se comporta de un punto de vista mas tecnico, pero a primeras me parece muy bueno

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018



crosales dijo:


> Perdon por revivir el tema. Pero tengo ganas de hacer este cirucuito, pero esta pensado para un solo microfono. Si quiero usar 2 microfonos como hago para tener volumen pasivo antes de entrar a este circuito o en todo caso un blend para mezclar la señal de las 2 pastillas?



yo lo hice asi para dos pastillas es un control de balance para seleccionar cada pastilla es mas versatil a mi parecer


----------



## kee_marcello (Sep 21, 2018)

En el circuito que expones al principio, donde iría conectada o soldada la batería? Un extremo al Jack imagino... y el otro?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2018)

Entre + y - la batería o fuente de alimentación.
Cable blindado de salida sondado a dónde dice OUT , blindaje soldado al -


----------



## kee_marcello (Sep 21, 2018)

Perdona mi ignorancia compañero. La batería tiene dos cables el rojo iría soldado al OUT y el negro al conector -

Sería así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2018)

No , rojo al + , negro al -


----------



## kee_marcello (Sep 21, 2018)

Vale, entonces para el Jack la conexión es como las gibson cable blindado al OUT y malla al - y por el otro extremo la malla a una pata y el cable a la otra pata del Jack no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2018)

Si , cómo las Gibson.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 24, 2018)

kee_marcello dijo:


> Vale, entonces para el Jack la conexión es como las gibson cable blindado al OUT y malla al - y por el otro extremo la malla a una pata y el cable a la otra pata del Jack no?


debes usar un jack 6.3mm estereo para que el circuito se energize cuando enchufas el bajo porque de lo contrario la bateria no te va a durar mucho, el jack se usa como interruptor adjunto una imagen de como yo lo tengo conectado


----------

